# ShootSpeeders



## Howey

Will he man enough to live up to his word? 





Howey said:


> Gawd...you really did. Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. If he isn't, will you agree to leave the forum forever? No socks? And if he is "injured severly", I'll leave the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're not MAN ENOUGH to take me up on my offer, [MENTION=37134]ShootSpeeders[/MENTION] ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hjmick

He's not man enough to pee standing up, what makes you think he'll nut up to a challenge such as this?


----------



## Yurt

what?  all i see are posts from howey....what challenge?  and don't expect shitspeeders to actually debate....


----------



## Dante

So this is a 'call out'?  

I guess old [MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION] loses on principle.


----------



## Mad Scientist

This is over that gay NFL player?

So it IS true then. The NFL is just a Male Soap Opera! 

And now with added gayness!


----------



## Howey

Dante said:


> So this is a 'call out'?
> 
> I guess old [MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION] loses on principle.



why? Is he seriously injured yet?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Shootspeeders is a sock.  A hilarious, hilarious sock.


----------



## Dante

Call outs in the Bull Ring: simple concept that escapes most of the simple minds @ usmb

*sigh


----------

